# the question about handling rate



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know about there, but it varies widely here. A lot of our handlers charge a flat rate up to and including going into competition for best of breed. But if you win best of breed, and go on to the group competitions, they charge extra fees. Some charge regardless of whether you place in group, others charge more for a group 1 than for a group 4, for example. Then a lot charge another fee if you win best in show.
I don't worry about that fee, LOL.
And most of our handlers charge more for a specialty show than for an all-breed show.


----------

